# indoor asphalt track???



## B-man777 (Feb 24, 2005)

hi all:i found a link to the new seattle indoor rc raceway and was shocked to see it's an asphalt track,kind of cool though.what i'd like to know are there any challenges in building and maintaining an asphalt rc track indoors?p.s. how different is crc's new fasttrack carpet to the ozite carpet that has been used for years?thanks for the info


----------

